# Acer Aspire 7520 schwarzes Bild



## littledevil85ds (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Idee.
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Aspire 7520. 
Seit gestern startet das Notebook nicht mehr.
Beim einschalten bleibt das Bild einfach schwarz.
Man hört kurz wie der Lüfter angeht, die Festplatte 
lädt und mit einmal wird alles wieder ganz ruhig.
RAM habe ich schon getauscht ohne erfolg.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee ?
Vielleicht hilft ja ein Biosreset aber wie genau mache ich den ?
Diesen Jumper J1 habe ich bereits gefunden aber wie überbrücke ich ihn richtig ? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Danke schonmal


----------



## 1821984 (18. Februar 2009)

Mal anders: Strom drauf akku geladen strotz strom?
Kontakt für das Display gelöst, nich das die hacken!!!
Hast du nichtmal den Acer (Bios mit F2) bildschirm?


----------



## littledevil85ds (19. Februar 2009)

Strom ist dranne, Akku ist auch geladen,

Ich habe selbst schon einen anderen Monitor angeschlossen auch dieser
zeigt mir kein Bild. Nein ich habe nichtmal den Acer F2 Bios Bildschirm.
Wie gesagt Bild ist gar keins da.


----------



## caine2011 (19. Februar 2009)

sieht sehr se3ltsam aus, hast du noch garantie?

würde ich auf jeden fall ein schicken, aber vorher hdd ausbauen und daten sichern


----------



## amdintel (19. Februar 2009)

:kommt denn das Bild bei booten überhaupt ? wo man drüber ins Bios kann ? 
das ist  wichtig , wenn ja,
 kann das vielleicht nicht so schlimm sein?
mit einem Ext. Monitor kommt auch nicht immer gleich ein Bild, 
kann schon mal sein, dass das nicht so auf anhib geht. 
ich habe da heute morgen auch lange rum getummelt und ein Bild auf meinen 
32 Zoll TV Gerät vom Book hin zu kriegen. Nur wenn da eingebaut Display net ,
geht dann  ist da schlecht mit rum fummeln what:


----------

